# The True Meaning of:



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2014)

Guts and Balls.......


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

It's OK to call a woman a "Battle-axe"!  Actually you are paying her a compliment.  The true meaning of the name is: "A keen head on a slender shaft"!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2014)

BALLS  Cried the queen !  If I had two, I'd be King.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2014)

Come forth said the king. David slipped on a camel turd and came in fifth.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

*The true meaning of male statements:*


Statement: "I'm a Romantic."
True Meaning: "I'm poor."

Statement: "You're the only girl I've ever cared about."
True Meaning: "You are the only girl who hasn't rejected me."

Statement: "I'm on a long distance call, can you call me later?" 
True Meaning: "I gotta turn on my answering machine."


----------



## Shirley (Jun 19, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

The True Meaning of What Women Say:

*Fine* : This is the word women use to end an argument when they are right and you need to shut up.

 *Go Ahead* : This is a dare, not permission. Don't Do It!

*Thanks* : A woman is thanking you, do not question, or Faint. Just say you're welcome.

*Whatever* : Is a women's way of saying 'to hell with it'!


----------

